# Aurgh!!..no!!!



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

HELP! my male guppy got bitten by from one of da females :shock: on his tail and top fin and now its all torn!! will it grow bak? and how can i help him? ( by da way i put him in a seperate tank, to prevent more tail rips) im 100% sure its not fin rot


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

It does sound like fish/tail rot, but if your sure its not then the best you can do for him i suppose is keep him in his own seprate tank for a while. I tried looking stuff up, to see if his fin will grow back but all i could find was stuff about fin tail rot, and it would probably be simialr because websites said that it would probably grow back depending on how severly damaged it is. 
Good luck, and i hope he heals!


----------

